# Omission des articles dans une liste/énumération



## farzam

Salut à tous,

J'ai une question pratique à poser sur l'emploi de l'article défini dans les énumérations en français.

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai créé un profil sur un site en français ou on me demande de remplir mes intérêts personnels.

Faut-il alors le faire de la façon suivante: "la musique, le cinéma, la lecture, etc" ou doit-on laisser tomber l'article défini?

Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## rolmich

Salut farzam et bienvenue sur le Forum,

Oui, dans ce cas on laisse généralement tomber l'article défini.


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour 
Je viens de finir un exercice de grammaire où l'on m'a demandé de placer l'article défini, si nécessaire. J'ai omis l'article dans la phrase suivante, puisque c'est une énumération, pourtant la réponse correcte dans les corrigés insiste sur l'article défini:
Elle pratique la natation, le tennis et le squash.

Donc, je cherche à comprendre, dans quels cas l'omission serait préférable?
Merci


----------



## rolmich

Dans l'exemple #1, il s'agit de répondre à un questionnaire (profil donné sur un site en français). Pour des raisons de brièveté, on omet généralement l'article défini, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.
Dans ton exemple, puisqu'il s'agit d'une phrase dans un texte, on garde généralement l'article défini, mais là aussi ce n'est pas une obligation.
_Elle pratique natation, tennis et squash _ne me choquerait pas.
En bref, il n'y a pas de règle.

Après un verbe pronominal, l'article défini est de règle :
_Elle s'adonne *à la *natation, *au *tennis et *au *squash.
_Bonne soirée à toi aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans un style télégraphique, ou pour donner un rythme particulier à la phrase, l'omission des articles n'est cependant pas impossible. Tout dépend en fait du verbe en question et du contexte. À noter en outre que le fait que le verbe soit pronominal ou non ne change strictement rien.

En bref, dans une énumération après un deux-points (:), on peut généralement omettre les articles, mais dans une phrase complète, il est vivement recommandé de les inclure dans la grande majorité des cas.

_Mes intérêts : *la* musique, *le* cinéma, *la* lecture, etc. / Mes intérêts : musique, cinéma, lecture, etc.

Elle pratique *la* natation, *le* tennis et *le* squash. / _(_Elle pratique natation, tennis et squash._)
_Elle s'adonne *à la* natation, *au* tennis et *au* squash. / _(_Elle s'adonne *à* natation, tennis et squash._)

_Elle aime *les* produits laitiers, *les* fruits et *les* légumes. / _(_Elle aime produits laitiers, fruits et légumes._)

+++
Comme _fruits et légumes_ forme une expression idiomatique, on dirait également couramment :

_Elle aime *les* produits laitiers et *les* fruits et légumes._


----------



## giuseppegg

Bonsoir, est-ce que à votre avis la liste que je vous 'montre' ci-dessous
est une sorte de catalogue serré. Je veux dire: l'absence d'articles... comment cela sonne à vos oreilles?
Cela veut l'effet d'un catalogue quelconque? J'y vois un effet genre Inventaire (Prévert), mais avec un brin de 'Futurisme'
en plus.

"V. presse l’enfant contre sa poitrine pendant tout le trajet jusqu’au commissariat. Le bébé a les yeux grands ouverts mais ne dit rien, parfaitement à l’aise dans son rôle d’amulette, ... Il enregistre les données du paysage (*vent frais, tombée de la nuit, rame bondée, rideau de manteaux sombres formant un puits autour de soi*), avant de reporter les yeux vers ses poings inexplicablement recouverts de moufles."

Merci G


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonsoir,

[…] Effectivement, une liste de noms sans articles pour les accompagner tendrait à _dépersonnaliser_ son contenu (... ce qui coïncide d'ailleurs avec la mention _"enregistre les données"_ présente dans cette phrase). La réécriture de la même phrase en lui ajoutant ces articles donnerait tout de suite un côté subjectif, _émotionnel_.

... Une question de _choix stylistique_, donc.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, et un rendu le plus fidèle de ce qu'on peut reconstituer d'un enregistrement de telles données dans notre cerveau. Si j'enregistre la même chose sur un tableur de mon ordinateur, je me garde bien des déterminants ajoutés en précédents, quoique bébé, je n'avais encore, Dieu soit loué, comme tous les bébés, ni d'ordinateur ni de tableur d'ordinateur.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut giuseppegg,

D'accord avec ce qui a été dit ci-dessus. 
À noter qu'il s'agit d'une ellipse (grammaticale) qui permet d'éviter la répétition des articles dans cette énumération. On obtient ainsi un effet d'accumulation bien voulu.


----------



## Deslandes

Bonjour,

Mon professeur a parlé d'une règle selon laquelle - si j'ai bien compris - dans une énumération sans articles (définis ou indéfinis) il faut mettre tout au pluriel... Je ne suis plus sûr de ce qu'il a précisément dit. Donc, dans la partie en gras ci-dessous faut-il mettre tout au pluriel ou c'est bon comme cela ? 

_« D'autant plus que ces pays sont encore loin d'avoir des réglementations de travail avancées, ce qui leur permet d’offrir des conditions très séduisantes sous le point de vue économique à leurs entreprises autant qu’à celles du monde occidental (*p. ex., main-d’oeuvre à très bas coût, temps de travail trop long, impôts moins lourds, etc.). »* _

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Deslandes.

Dans_ il quitta la ville avec voiture, femme et enfants_, il serait compliqué d'envisager un s à _voiture_ et à _femme_. Ceci dit, il peut exister une règle demandant le pluriel dans des énumérations sans articles... quand la liste le permet. Attendons les grammairiens.

Dans votre exemple, on dit toujours ou presque _*la* main-d’œuvre_ et _*le* temps de travail_, il faut donc laisser comme c'est.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord pour ce qui est du choix entre le singulier et le pluriel.



Logospreference-1 said:


> Dans votre exemple, on dit toujours ou presque _*la* main-d’œuvre_ et _*le* temps de travail_, il faut donc laisser comme c'est.


 Dans le contexte donné, l'article défini me semblerait curieux. La suggestion initiale sans article est très bien ; c'est même ce que je dirais. Et si je devais mettre des articles, je mettrais des articles *indéfinis*.

Autrement dit, pour moi :

_des conditions très séduisantes […] (p. ex., main-d'œuvre à très bas coût, temps de travail trop long ou impôts moins lourds)_  
_des conditions très séduisantes […] (p. ex., *une* main-d'œuvre à très bas coût, *des* temps de travail trop long ou *des* impôts moins lourds)_ 
_des conditions très séduisantes […] (p. ex., *la* main-d'œuvre à très bas coût, *le* temps de travail trop long ou *les* impôts moins lourds)_ 

P.S.: Une énumération introduite par _par exemple_, ne devrait pas être conclue par _etc._


----------



## marielune

Bonjour,

Dans un but de concision, j'aurais espérer supprimer les déterminants des termes de l'énumération. Est-ce que je peux le faire?

Voici la phrase avec ses déterminants
Conformément à cette idée, son travail peut prendre la forme d'une performance, d'un environnement, d'une installation, d'un objet (peinture), etc., ou d'un geste qui essaie d'exprimer un mot, mais qui n'arrive qu'à produire un son.

Voici la phrase sans ses déterminants
Conformément à cette idée, son travail peut prendre la forme d'une performance, environnement, installation, objet (peinture), etc., ou d'un geste qui essaie d'exprimer un mot, mais qui n'arrive qu'à produire un son.

Puis-je laisser tomber le d' éventuellement?

Merci...

ML


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Personnellement, je les laisserais ou reformulerais la phrase : _peut prendre différentes formes : performance, environnement, installation, objet..._


----------



## racapulin

Bonsoir à tout le monde.

J´ai un doute sur l´énumeration et les partitifs. Est-ce qu´il faut supprimer l´article partitif dans une énumeration? Par exemple:

Ce pantalon, on l´a dans plusieurs couleurs: rouge, vert, rose, blanc...

Les mères s´occupent de tout: maladies, repas, devoirs...

Merci beaucoup, cette question est le flou complet pour moi


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est possible.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

_Puis tout devient confus. *Un *bruit de coups d’une provenance inconnue, *des *voix qui implorent, *le *vent qui me fouette le visage, *des *nuages bas, très gris, qui surplombent la ville, *des *flocons tourbillonnants. 

Quelqu’un crie. Non, pas quelqu’un, tout le monde hurle. Par moments, lorsque j’ose ouvrir les yeux, j’aperçois (...)
_

Est-ce que je peux omettre les articles ici, même s'il s'agit du mélange des articles dans la même phrase ?

Le contexte : les esprits préparent une attaque contre les humains. 

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

On pourrait envisager de supprimer les articles, mais il faudrait alors faire un ou deux changements :

_Puis tout devient confus. Bruit*s* de coups *de* provenance inconnue, voix qui implorent, vent qui me fouette le visage, nuages bas, très gris, qui surplombent la ville, flocons tourbillonnants._​
Cela dit, comme cette énumération de termes ne forme pas une phrase complète, il serait préférable de la joindre à la phrase précédente par un deux-points.

_Puis tout devient confus* : *bruit*s* de coups *de* provenance inconnue, voix qui implorent, vent qui me fouette le visage, nuages bas, très gris, qui surplombent la ville, flocons tourbillonnants._​
L'énumération manque quoi qu'il en soit de cohérence et de rythme car elle mélange des bruits à la description du ciel. Ce n'est pas du meilleur effet.


----------



## OLN

Ça donnerait : "... : bruits de coups de provenance inconnue, voix qui implorent, vent qui me fouette le visage, nuages bas, très gris, qui surplombent la ville, flocons tourbillonnants. "
L'intrus serait _vent,_ qui est précédé de l'article *défini *dans la phrase originale.


----------



## Nicomon

OLN said:


> L'intrus serait _vent,_ qui est précédé de l'article *défini *dans la phrase originale.


  Bien d'accord.   On pourrait remplacer par (des) _rafales de vent qui me fouettent..._
Mais je pense aussi comme MC que l'énumération manque de rythme et de cohérence.  

Pour ce qui est de l'omission des articles, prenons ces deux exemples de la littérature :
_- Voici des fruits, des fleurs, des feuilles et des branches_. (Verlaine)
_- Adieu veau, vache, cochon, couvée.  _(Lafontaine)

Comment expliquer pourquoi il serait curieux - et même impensable - de supprimer les « des » dans le premier et d'ajouter des articles dans le second ?


----------



## Michelvar

Nicomon said:


> Mais je pense aussi comme MC que l'énumération manque de rythme et de cohérence


C'est purement psychologique, cela dépend de la façon dont on lit la phrase dans sa tête. Si c'était dit par un acteur sur scène, l'absence d'articles lui permettrait justement de donner du rythme, d'empiler les morceaux de phrase, de rendre palpable la confusion.



Nicomon said:


> Comment expliquer pourquoi il serait curieux - et même impensable - de supprimer les « des » dans le premier et d'ajouter des articles dans le second ?


Objectivement rien ne s'oppose à l'ajout des articles chez La Fontaine, mais justement on perdrait un peu du rythme. Ce sont des pensées qui se bousculent dans la tête pendant que le lait se répand, il y faut du rythme.
En revanche, la suppression des articles, une figure de style qui génère une idée d'accumulation, de confusion, d'urgence... Cela ne serait pas cohérent avec le reste du texte chez Verlaine. Il offre la beauté de la nature à sa belle, il ne la lui jette pas à la figure.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Michelvar.  
Tout ça est « plein de bon sens », comme on dit chez nous.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Et à propos du rythme, je relirai ma phrase dans quelques semaines, peut-être que j'y verrai plus clair.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

_Lorsque vous avez accepté de quitter famille et amis._

Comme dans cette phrase, j'ai remarqué que quand on énumère des choses, on omet souvent les articles..

Est-ce qu'il y aurait une règle pour expliquer ça?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Il n'y a pas de règle, puisqu'il n'y a pas obligation, comme tu l'as remarqué (_on omet *souvent* les articles_).  C'est un choix stylistique, comme le signale Grevisse : 





> L'article est assez souvent absent dans les énumérations, ce qui donne plus de vivacité à l'expression. (_Bon Usage_, 13e, § 570, b)



Exemple archi-connu chez La Fontaine : « adieu veau, vache, cochon, couvée ; ».


----------



## Mai10six

Une coordination se limitant à deux éléments n'est pas exactement une énumération, mais c'est vrai, le déterminant y est souvent omis pour des raisons stylistiques.



			
				Grevisse said:
			
		

> L'article est assez souvent absent dans les énumérations, ce qui donne plus de vivacité à l'expression. (_Bon Usage_, 13e, § 570, b)



Ou pour créer un effet d'accumulation, comme le fait Rabelais dans Gargantua:

_ "Adoncques sans ordre et mesure prindrent les champs les uns parmy les aultres, gastans et dissipans tout par où ilz passoient, sans espargner ny pauvre, ny riche, ny lieu sacré, ny prophane; emmenoient beufz, vaches, thoreaux, veaulx, genisses, brebis, moutons, chevres et boucqs, poulles, chappons, poulletz, oysons, jards, oyes, porcs, truyes, guoretz ; abastans les noix, vendeangeans les vignes, emportans les seps, croullans tous les fruictz des arbres."_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Une coordination se limitant à deux éléments n'est pas exactement une énumération


C'est exact, et un bon exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discours. Ici (dans cet excellent exemple), l'effet d'accumulation est renforcé par la parataxe finale.


----------

